# Honey prices this year?



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Bumper crop this year and finally all extracted,bottled,labeled and ready to go. Already been selling comb honey in the bee-0-packs like crazy. What is extracted going for a lb? Mainly mixed light blossom honey...was too dry to put in buckwheat this year. Thanks. DEE


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

In Michigan the price per pound ranges from $3.00 to $4.00 a pound. 
I did a google search for {michigan honey} to see what it was selling for this year a couple weeks ago.

 Al


----------



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

We pay $7.50 a quart, not sure what the lbs are but think we are getting a steal. The honey is darker this year, but the flavor is awesom.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We sell ours in 1 1/4 lb jars (pints) for 3.00 per jar, 2 1/2 lb jars (quarts) for 5.50 per jar, and 5 lb jars for 10.50 each. We sell all we can produce. We sell for a lot less than most folks in the area. Our bees pay for themselves entirely and make us a very nice profit.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

National Average is a little over 4.25 a pound according to Bee Culture Magazine


----------

